# moroso meet



## bigballer954life (Dec 1, 2007)

every one shhould go out to moroso on friday to have a good time to see what u can run more info later on in the week spread the word (south florida)


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

you'll have better luck if you post in the regional forum.


----------

